# Would surgical treatment during post op period qualify as active treatment?



## micki127 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a little confused for coding active care for surgical treatment in ICD 10.  If a patient is in the post op period would that still be considered active care as pertaining to the surgical treatment or would I code it as subsequent because the patient had the surgery and is now in the recovery/healing phase. 

Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 21, 2015)

It really just depends on the scenario.  Can you provide more specifics.


----------



## kelechi uke (Dec 11, 2015)

I just took the Icd-10 proficiency exam, I did not take any class , but I bought the practice exam and am unemployed in the coding business. Does anyone know how long it will take for this proficiency to reflect on the website? It still says am not proficient. I passed the exam on the first attempt.


----------



## jeskla (Dec 13, 2015)

*aspiration/ injection in post op period*

Let's say the patient had a total knee arthroscopy and presents for follow up 3 weeks later with a large effusion the same knee. Is the aspiration of the knee separately billable as 20610 or is this included in the global surgical package for Medicare and non medicare patients? 

Note: This does not result in a return to the operating room. My trainer informed me that E/M services are not separately billable due to the post op period, and insists these injections are billable, but I feel like this is related to the surgery and any injections for pain or aspirations for effusions are not billable. 

Thank you for your help,
Jamie, CPC-A


----------

